# Smallmouth bass



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Do the small mouth bass in lake Erie go back towards the shallow water in the fall. I mainly target walleye and perch but if the smallies are there I would try for them to.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We catch them in the Maumee River in the fall that I know just have to be lake run fish. You catch river bass all summer, then all of a sudden these things start showing up that look like footballs, or Lake Michigan Browns. I could be wrong, but that's sure what it seems like. So if they're running up rivers then they should be in the harbors


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Do the small mouth bass in lake Erie go back towards the shallow water in the fall. I mainly target walleye and perch but if the smallies are there I would try for them to.


They follow the bait. The 2-3 lb fish may enter the rivers. 3-4lb fish with the occasional 5 could move shallower. Many big fish (5-7lb with the occasional 8) will migrate to wintering areas in the 19-30ft range on current breaks with plenty of food to last the winter. The large fish often act in a pelagic manner and will follow bait all year till water drops lower than 50. Prime time is often 38-45 degrees.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I will definitely keep a look out for them.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Smallies chase the shad up the rivers in the fall, no doubt about it.


----------

